# Europa league rubbish team names



## not-bono-ever (Jul 15, 2010)

looking at the games so far...

Sporting Fingal

FC 03 Differdange  

Dnepr-Transmash Mogilev

FC Honka

Nogometno Drustvo HiT Gorica  	

I may follow Honkas progress , purely cos of their name...

any other rubbish names ?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 15, 2010)

All of those are brilliant names. Except maybe Nogometno Drustvo HiT Gorica but even then I like the HiT bit


----------



## cogg (Jul 15, 2010)

not-bono-ever said:


> looking at the games so far...
> 
> Sporting Fingal
> 
> ...



Not as rubbish as your name.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 15, 2010)

It's FC Honka Espoo, which is even better.

Olimpia Balti lost 2-0 at home today in the Europa quals.


----------



## rekil (Jul 16, 2010)

Nearly all Finnish sides have very short and/or very brilliant names. Eg. FC Jazz and Atlantis FC.

Sporting Fingal were only set up 3 years ago. They got robbed in injury time last night, but if they win at home they'll meet the mighty Honka (or Bangor if something weird happens).


----------



## agricola (Jul 17, 2010)

the RS could play Dr Robotnik FC in the next round, its either them or Mika.


----------



## rekil (Jul 23, 2010)

Well something weird did happen. Two very late goals for Bangor. But Maritimo will tonk them good and proper I fear.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 7, 2010)

Young Boys- Who play at the Wankdorf stadium.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 9, 2010)

Liverpool.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2011)

bump


----------



## nuffsaid (Dec 8, 2011)

Badgers said:


> bump



Is that a district in Manchester then?


----------



## Deareg (Dec 8, 2011)

nuffsaid said:


> Is that a district in Manchester then?


No, it's in Surrey.

Just thought I'd say it before someone else did.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 8, 2011)

So who's left in the you're hopeless league?


----------



## kained&able (Dec 8, 2011)

im confused all those names are class.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 8, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> So who's left in the you're hopeless league?


Liverpool? Oh that's right you weren't even good enough to qualify.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 8, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Liverpool? Oh that's right you weren't even good enough to qualify.



Funny, now you're in it you're defending a competition you spat on in years past.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Funny, now you're in it you're defending a competition you spat on in years past.


I am not defending it, have never spat on it apart from saying that I preferred the old UEFA cup, and I find it funny that supporters of clubs which were not even good enough to qualify for it in the first place are having a go at us for being in it.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 8, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I am not defending it, have never spat on it apart from saying that I preferred the old UEFA cup, and I find it funny that supporters of clubs which were not even good enough to qualify for it in the first place are having a go at us for being in it.



No of course you're not . And I'm not having a go at MU for being in it, I'm having a go at you lot moaning that you're too good for it, when you blatantly aren't.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> No of course you're not . And I'm not having a go at MU for being in it, I'm having a go at you lot moaning that you're too good for it, when you blatantly aren't.


Who are you lot? I speak for no one but myself and have never claimed otherwise, and what exactly do you mean by moaning we are too good for it?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 8, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Who are you lot? I speak for no one but myself and have never claimed otherwise, and what exactly do you mean by moaning we are too good for it?



You lot = ManU fans. Apologies if you're not one. And your fanbase is moaning about being in a competition you've seen as beneath you.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 8, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Liverpool? Oh that's right you weren't even good enough to qualify.



I wasn't having a good I was only asking a question.  Everyone calls it the you're hopeless around these parts.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You lot = ManU fans. Apologies if you're not one. And your fanbase is moaning about being in a competition you've seen as beneath you.


I am a United fan, but only speak for myself, and I do not see that competition as below the club, or the League cup, or FA cup.
Though it is bollox that we are now playing in it because we got knocked out of the Champions league so we should be out of European football.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 8, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I am a United fan, but only speak for myself, and I do not see that competition as below the club, or the League cup, or FA cup.
> Though it is bollox that we are now playing in it because we got knocked out of the Champions league so we should be out of European football.



Well, that probably makes you one of the saner ones.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Well, that probably makes you one of the saner ones.


It is not just United fans though is it?  How many English clubs have fielded not just weakened teams but teams with absolutely no chance bar a complete fluke, of winning the Europa tie they were playing? It is the clubs as much as the supporters.

Wish I could say that you are one of the saner football fans but you seem as blinkered and short sighted as the ones you are having a go at.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 8, 2011)

Deareg said:


> It is not just United fans though is it? How many English clubs have fielded not just weakened teams but teams with absolutely no chance bar a complete fluke, of winning the Europa tie they were playing? It is the clubs as much as the supporters.
> 
> Wish I could say that you are one of the saner football fans but you seem as blinkered and short sighted as the ones you are having a go at.



I seem to recall that last time Liverpool was in the EL we gave it a good go. As have the Stokes, Brums and Fulhams. Spurs obviously thought it was beneath them, but there you go, it's Spurs we're talking about after all.


----------



## JimW (Dec 8, 2011)

It's no Johnson's Paint northern semis, when all's said and done


----------



## Deareg (Dec 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I seem to recall that last time Liverpool was in the EL we gave it a good go. As have the Stokes, Brums and Fulhams. Spurs obviously thought it was beneath them, but there you go, it's Spurs we're talking about after all.


And Villa, yet you just want to have a go at United fans.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 8, 2011)

Deareg said:


> And Villa, yet you just want to have a go at United fans.



Right now, sure. Doesn't take a genius to figure out why, does it?


----------



## Deareg (Dec 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Right now, sure. Doesn't take a genius to figure out why, does it?


I have already pointed out why.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 8, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I have already pointed out why.



You have? The why of why am I now pointing a finger at ManU fans is of course that you just dumped out of the CL. Was that the same why as you pointed out?


----------



## Deareg (Dec 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You have? The why of why am I now pointing a finger at ManU fans is of course that you just dumped out of the CL. Was that the same why as you pointed out?


Because you are insane, blinkered, short sighted and obviously have a touch of altzheimers. 

Why the fuck does the correct spelling of alzheimers never show on my spell checker?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 8, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Because you are insane, blinkered, short sighted and obviously have a touch of altzheimers.
> 
> Why the fuck does the correct spelling of alzheimers never show on my spell checker?



Insane, blinkered, short sighted and have a touch of Alzheimer's (note the spelling and capital A)? Someone's a bit of a sore loser methinks.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Insane, blinkered, short sighted and have a touch of Alzheimer's (note the spelling and capital A)? Someone's a bit of a sore loser methinks.


Can't be me, I love losing.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 8, 2011)

and the Kerazyiest name of the lot - the Manchesters.

chortle . lol . rofl. etc


----------

